# Grandfather Fatally Shoots Grandson in Deer Hunting Accident



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Exerpted from http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,312151,00.html



> TOWN OF SAXEVILLE, Wis. â A grandfather fatally shot his 18-year-old grandson in northwestern Waushara County during the opening weekend of Wisconsin's nine-day gun deer-hunting season, a warden says.
> 
> David R. Ruck from the Saxeville area died at a Neenah hospital after he was shot Sunday morning, Sheriff David R. Peterson said.
> 
> "My heart goes out to the family and to the community," said Tim Lawhern, conservation warden and state director of the Hunter Education Administration.


Folks, I hate to see stories like this. Everyone please be careful.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

When he was 13, my husband was shot by a man hunting by sound instead of sight. When the man realized what he'd done he ran and left Steve in the woods with a bullet in his thigh, 1/4" from an artery.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

If you can't see it, then why in the world shoot? No deer is worth that price. Could it be his eyesight was not so good? Still no excuse, though.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

jross said:


> If you can't see it, then why in the world shoot? No deer is worth that price. Could it be his eyesight was not so good? Still no excuse, though.


You are absolutely right, and I'm sure that grandfather would agree with you. I cannot imagine what he must be going through right now, and I plan to do everything I possibly can to keep from finding out.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I bet that poor Grandpa would give anytjing to trade places with his dear GS.

A very sad situation.


The thing is that the boy probably lived for awhile until he bled out-------and probably lay there talking with Granpa until he lost consciousness.

I really feel sorry for the Grandpa.

Hunting had probably been a family tradition for them for years----sharing the fun, sharing the stories from years past.

It will never be the same for that family again.
And I suspect that they would be willing to give up every one of those past hunting memories if they could bring this boy back to life.

Cause now this event will forever be the one MEMORY that haunts them----eradicationg all those from the past.

As a hunting Granma-------I can say I'd go insane if I had been the shooter.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

That would be the worst thing I could think of to happen between a Granpa and Grandson. Every minuite for the rest of Grandpa's life will remind him of this horrow and if you think about it, two lives were lost instead of one. Pray that God keeps us all safe.


----------



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

This story was on the news here this morning. According to the reports, the boy had covered himself up with a brown blanket which obscured his orange. It is a very sad story all around...lesson is to ALWAYS be certain of what your target is BEFORE you shoot. Please stay safe out there everyone!


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

Rowenna7 said:


> According to the reports, the boy had covered himself up with a brown blanket which obscured his orange.


 something i have been adamently preaching is not to use those tent blinds during fireams season as it obscures the orange. if another hunter does not know your there they could be shooting past you at a deer. not a good situation! I feel sorry for this family :Bawling:


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

CGUARDSMAN said:


> something i have been adamently preaching is not to use those tent blinds during fireams season as it obscures the orange. if another hunter does not know your there they could be shooting past you at a deer. not a good situation! I feel sorry for this family :Bawling:


I only hunt on private land where I KNOW who is hunting near me, and where they are. I make sure they know where I am.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

There was a son who shot his dad in MN a couple of years ago. The poor kid then shot himself thinking that he had killed his father. The father recovered.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

davec said:


> Exerpted from http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,312151,00.html
> 
> 
> 
> Folks, I hate to see stories like this. Everyone please be careful.


The grandfather said he mistook him for a deer.

Time to take the gun away from grandpa. If he can't tell the difference between a person and a deer.

When I took a hunting safety course a loooooong time ago, I recall they said you NEVER shoot at anything that you have not positively identified.

Some people are too stupid to carry a gun.

donsgal


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I can't understand a man old enough to be a grandfather taking an unknown shot. 
I will never shoot unless I know I have a heart/ lung shot. 
If it had of been a deer he would probably shot it in the tail and it lived for several days in bad pain. At least a few hours of pain. 
What is it about making a clean kill to people not understand?????????????
Two times this year I have had a buck in the sites of my cross bow and I know I would have hit either of them, I sure wanted them, but I wasn't about to shoot until they got close enough that I knew it would be a good kill. They just wouldn't do it and was alert enough I couldn't move up on them. One step and they kept looking at me, cross bow up at a ready, but they just looked. Both of them took off in a bolt. :shrug: 
But they didn't take off somewhere with a bolt of mine in them. 
I just don't get why people shoot what they can't see. 
Sure. In Nam I shot the trees up a few times, along with other G.I.'s but the trees was shooting at me. 
It just don't make any sense to me how a hunting accident happens. It's total carelessness and not even caring for the animal you are hunting. 
IMO it is.
Dennis


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

donsgal said:


> The grandfather said he mistook him for a deer.
> 
> Time to take the gun away from grandpa. If he can't tell the difference between a person and a deer.
> 
> ...


As usual, you are the diplomat of the forums....NOT!

This accident happened not far from us!

The young man COVERED HIMSELF WITH A BROWN BLANKET! Covered up his orange clothing! Did you get that????

How can you actually think such awful, negative thoughts?

We, as all in our area, are saddened by this accident and am praying for the family.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Ardie/WI said:


> As usual, you are the diplomat of the forums....NOT!
> 
> This accident happened not far from us!
> 
> ...


He took a shot and even if he thought it was a deer, he didn't have his vitals in the site. You know. The heart Lung area. Or the head if you don't want to mount it. 
He shot a brown blanket which doesn't make any sense to me. If they were hunting together, he should have known his grandson had a brown blanket with him. You don't get out of the truck one at a time when you go hunting. At least you aren't supposed to by the way I was taught. Everyone knows where everyone is going from get go. 
After thinking about it, something smells fishy to me. Doesn't even sound like an accident. 
IMHO
Dennis


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Ardie/WI said:


> As usual, you are the diplomat of the forums....NOT!
> 
> This accident happened not far from us!
> 
> ...



I'm rest squarely with donsgal on this one. You DO NOT SHOOT ANYTHING unless you have positively identified it. You don't shoot at movement. It's deer season! You don't shoot at anything that moves! You shoot at deer! This guy fired at movement and lost his grandson through his own negligence. He's at fault. 

RedTartan


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

donsgal said:


> Time to take the gun away from grandpa. If he can't tell the difference between a person and a deer.
> donsgal


I suspect there will be no need to take the gun away from Grandpa.
I'll bet he has already made his own choice to never again pick up a gun.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

2002, it takes a sick puppy to suggest
what you just did. Though we dont
understand how, accidents do happen.
Chances are you've done something
stupid in your life. Dont be such a
hard ass!


----------



## okie farmer (Sep 26, 2005)

Not to take way from the thread but I became a grandpa when i was 35 not all grandparents are old goats


----------



## Bricker (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a 9 year old grandson. I can't even imagine the horror of something like this happening. This man has to live every day knowing that his grandson is gone because he made a mistake. A horrible mistake that he will wish for the rest of his life, that he would have done different. I'm sure of one thing, he didn't know he was aiming at his grandson.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

tallpines said:


> I suspect there will be no need to take the gun away from Grandpa.
> I'll bet he has already made his own choice to never again pick up a gun.


I'm sure you're right. Can you think of anything more heartbreaking than to be responsible for the death of someone that you love? I'm sure that he will never get over it.

very sad

donsgal


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I hate to say it, but this proves that stupid is genetic. I teach hunter education. There are no excuses for the grandfather or grandson. They are both equally culpable.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

The funeral will be on Saturday.

If you are so inclined, please pray for the family.


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> I hate to say it, but this proves that stupid is genetic. I teach hunter education. There are no excuses for the grandfather or grandson. They are both equally culpable.


Often when you have a tragedy like this it requires more than one dumb (or thoughtless ) act. You have a combination of a person who didn't think about what could happen if you looked like a deer combined with someone who would shoot at a glimpse of hide. Both are wrong and if either had not done it, the tragedy would have been spared.

The point I think we can take from this is never trust that they other person won't do something stupid if you also are being dumb.


----------



## sdrew (Sep 4, 2002)

I feel bad for the family,... especially the grandfather. Everyone on here should pray for this family. BUT, there is no excuse for that accident. I've hunted for 30 years and have taken every precaution to avoid accidents. You never shoot at something that "looks" or sounds like a deer. I don't care if the kid had on a deerskin coat with antlers strapped to his head; it's pretty obvious that thing ain't a deer !!!  I feel bad for the family, and I'm sure it was an accident (unlike what was earlier suggested), but it was just so stupid and avoidable.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

A truly sad story. :Bawling: 

This is why you never shoot unless you are 100% sure of the target, what is behind it, and between you and it.

Poor eyesight or not if your eyesight is that bad then maybe you need to hang up shooting, just go along for company to a youngster.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I remember back a few years at a hunting club meeting a wildlife officer gave a safety slide demo. On one slide many there were surprized to find that the slide with a squirrel on the side of a tree was not a squirrel but a hunters elbow that was sitting on the other side of the tree.That phrase walks like a duck and acts like a duck don't mean its always a duck sometimes its not. SOMETIMES ITS A HUNTER THAT LOOKS LIKE A DUCK, DEER OR WHATEVER.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

David, you can take that sick puppy dog and stick it where the sun don't shine. Hope it makes you feel good too.
H*** yes, I have done more stupid things than I care to admit.
One of them was being too worried about being AWOL at the 5 AM formation at Ft. Bragg on Monday morning, one morning when I was young and dumb. 
It cost me three very dear friends. Two of them wanted a ride home because the lights on Johnny's open top Jeep wouldn't come on at 2 AM on a Monday morning. 
But I had to get back to the Army on time. I thought they were going to stay put until the sun came up but no, Johnny and Teresa died instantly when they hit an oak tree. 
Sharon decided to go with them for the night. She died two weeks later. I loved that girl. Lost her because of time. 
If it was an accident, I feel for the man. I really do. I have been at a point where I could have saved my friends lives and failed to do do. 
I didn't kill them but had I done things different, I could have saved them from being killed. 
It takes a lot now days to do it, but you ticked me off calling me a sick puppy. That was uncalled for. I just stated my thoughts. 
There are murders happen every year in the pretense of hunting accidents.
I don't know what happened there. 
I don't know if the grandfather loved the kid or if there was something else we don't know about. :shrug: 
It very well may have been a stupid accident. I don't know. BUT TO ME!!! If it was an accident it was one of the stupidest ones I ever heard of. 
A grandpa letting a kid get out to go hunting with a brown blanket in hunting season and then shooting the blanket, while it was on the ground???

Don't I have reason to at least wonder??????????

Maybe I am watching to much CSI on TV or something, but it just doesn't add up to me. 
Grandpa teaching a boy to hunt. Lets him have a brown blanket and the shoots him????????
I just have a gut feeling it's more here that meets the eye. 

Now so everyone knows, I do feel for the family. As I said, I lost friends because of stupidity and have also been injured several times because of it. 
I feel for the family either way it went, but it still smells to me. :shrug: 
It just doesn't make sense for a grown man to walk up and shoot a brown blanket. 
If he can't see good enough to see what he is shooting at, how on Gods green Earth did he hit the blanket did he hit the blanket with the boy in it. 
I am not even coming back to this thread. 

Happy Thanks Giving every one.
I just wish the boys family could have one. This will be with them for the rest of there lives when this time of the year comes up. My friends died 5 days before Christmas. I already had gifts for them all. My birthday is the 21 st.... 
A day after they died. 
So David. I'll say it again. You can take that sick puppy dog and stick it where the sun don't shine. 
Dennis


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Peace be with that family and other families who have lost a family member to a hunting accident who are reliving that painful memory at this reporting. It is easy to stand on a soap box and preach firearms safety....It's another thing all together to practice it during the adrenaline rush. If someone with that many years of experience can make such a horrible mistake, there but by the grace of God any of us could be. An accident is and accident is an accident. Good reminder that once you pull the trigger you can never take that shot back.....Be safe out there everyone.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

I may wonder about a lot of things.
Still, to say it in public? No. I'm sorry.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
The news report said the Grandson was shot on private property. 



> Peterson said, adding that the shooter said he mistook Ruck for a deer.



There is one possibility and that would be the Grandfather did not know where the Grandson was at and a deer was standing there between the Grandfather and the Grandson and the Grandfather missed the deer and hit the Grandson on the other side.


*OR*


But if there was no deer  between them then the Grandfather was to an over emotional excitement and shot at what he thought was a deer, being afraid it was going to get away because it may have moved, so he got into a big hurry and did not check to make sure it really was a deer and the Grandfather shot the Grandson instead of knowing what he was shooting at. 

The Grandfather did not see a deer, because there was no deer there.

The Grandfather did not say he took a sound shot.
He said he saw the deer.

These things have happened ! ! !

bumpus
.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I had a friend shoot another friend while deer hunting years ago. 
We had a line of hunters waiting for the drivers to push the deer to us. Each person had a place they were suposed to stay until the drivers got there. One of my friends saw a big buck come up on his left side. Just as he pulled the trigger he saw our other friend, who had left his stand, on the other side of the buck. He gave a yell and fell right after the shot.
The deer was forgotten while we checked on our friend. One buckshot had passed right through ther buck, who was killed, and hit our friend. The buckshot had lost most of its power and didn't break the skin. He was very sore and we had to carry him out. 
It was a little embarrasing where he was hit with the buckshot and he was very sore for a time. If we would have been hunting with his wife she would not have been hit.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

> The grandfather said he mistook him for a deer


well when you let your kids walk around on all 4s and grow antlers.... this is bound to happen. wearing a brown fur coat out hunting doesnt help either.

this is the only way I can grasp how youd mistaken a human for a deer so badly you pull the trigger.

personally, I think these kind of excuses for hunting accidents are BS cover ups.

Nobody is that stupid or blind while hunting. its impossible.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

> The young man COVERED HIMSELF WITH A BROWN BLANKET! Covered up his orange clothing! Did you get that????


what part of confirm your shot before you pull the trigger dont you get?
In a scope, with a normal eye, you either take a few seconds to confirm the target or you dont shoot.
with open Iron sights, if you are that far off you cant identify head, ears, antlers and tail, you dont shot.



> How can you actually think such awful, negative thoughts?


in a world full of mouth-breathers, its kinda easy.

For everyone here who thinks "accidents happen", read this next sentance;

*If you cannot confirm your shot, do not pull the trigger.*

Your target is a deer. Not aa brown mass of fur.
You must *confirm * head, ears antlers tail, then set an impact point and then second guess for a microsecond and then pull the trigger.

add me to the sick puppy list.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

comfortablynumb said:


> what part of confirm your shot before you pull the trigger dont you get?
> In a scope, with a normal eye, you either take a few seconds to confirm the target or you dont shoot.
> with open Iron sights, if you are that far off you cant identify head, ears, antlers and tail, you dont shot.
> 
> ...


CN, for the first time in all the years that I've read your posts, you've disappointed me.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

"Buck fever"
this is a man-syndrome I dont accept or condone either.

If your that rattled and excited about pulling a trigger, you need to be restricted to the rifle range with manikin deer targets until you get a grip on yourself.
You are hunting, not playing a video game.
You have a deadly weapon in your hands you dont get a do-over.

and if killing gets you off that much you adrenalin rush over it, maybe we do need gun control laws.

excited... ok
nervous... ok

dont pick up the rifle until you get over it.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

Ardie/WI said:


> CN, for the first time in all the years that I've read your posts, you've disappointed me.


by which part...


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

CN, you hit it. :bow:

I sure feel for the family, but I think maybe Gramps should retire from hunting.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't think any of you are being as hard on Grandpa as he's being on himself right now. The whole family is having a miserable Thanksgiving, and Christmas will be heartbreaking. I suspect Grandpa is through with hunting.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

naturewoman said:


> CN, you hit it. :bow:
> 
> I sure feel for the family, but I think maybe Gramps should retire from hunting.


I doubt very much that the man will ever be the same!

I was talking with my DD who spoke to a person who was there. I said that if I would have been that grandparent, I'd be on suicide watch. I cannot imagine.....

I'm going to start another thread though about hunter safety courses because of something my DGD18 told her mother.


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

Ardie/WI said:


> I doubt very much that the man will ever be the same!
> 
> I was talking with my DD who spoke to a person who was there. I said that if I would have been that grandparent, I'd be on suicide watch. I cannot imagine.....
> 
> I'm going to start another thread though about hunter safety courses because of something my DGD18 told her mother.


I'm sure you are right. Can you even imagine living with yourself after something like that? Unfortunately, sometimes things like this happen when people can't let go of things they are too old for, like driving. 

I real do feel for this family..they will be permanently scarred and their thanksgivings will be shadowed by this for a long time to come.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

In our hunter training and firearm safety classes we teach that there is no such thing as an accident. There is negligence and damn stupid negligence but there are no accidents.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
No one can tell you how far a bullet can go if you miss what you are shooting at.

In the woods a bullet will go farther than you can see until it hits something.

A very small twig can change the direction of a bullet by a few degrees which varies off farther and farther as it proceeds on for until something stops it. 

Even a person.

Across an open fields bullets can go a long way past a target until it hits a person 50 feet in the woods on the other side that you can not see. 


They say a small caliber 22 bullet can travel over a mile, if it hits nothing.
I have lost a lot of game because I was not sure what was on the other side of the animal.

There have been people shot in trees deer hunting with a bow, by people using a shotgun to kill squirrels. The buck shot sprays farther apart as it goes farther.

bumpus
.


----------



## GSFarm (Aug 7, 2007)

crafty2002 said:


> After thinking about it, something smells fishy to me. Doesn't even sound like an accident.



You think that poor grandpa did that on purpose?! What a horrible thought! 

I feel so bad for that man. My prayers are going out to them!


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

The bottom line here is that no one in that family will ever be the same. Regardless of the "fault" of grandpa's inattention or grandson's lack of thought or whatever, the manchild is gone. Mama won't ever be ok about it and Grandad will never forgive himself.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Mistake? Yes. Accident? No such thing. All my life I have never shot at anything that had no back stop, or that I was certain what it was. I have seen foolish people carry a deer out of the woods and I often wondered how they kept from being shot by some one. Myself I always look real close at what I am shooting at and I have let many deer walk away because I had no clear shot at it. It is a sad thing that this happened. We gave up hunting on public land years ago because most of the hunters would shoot at anything that moved. Opps those weren't hunters but shooters. Sam


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Well, the funeral took place this morning............


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

folks, listen. Often a person CAN be sure of what's behind the target and just misunderstand the penetration power of a modern firearm's bullet.

If you are shooting a modern rifle, in a fairly large caliber, you can shot right through small trees and still kill someone well on the other side. A .308, 7mm, or 300 WSM can zip through a 8" tree and kill tens of yards away.

In this case, it seems like the grandfather though he was shooting at a deer that was bedded down. Yes, he should have verified his target, but let's place some responsibility on an 18-year old man who covered his blaze with deer-colored material... seriously not too bright.

Tragic, avoidable... but also understandable if we're being reasonable.

R


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

WindowOrMirror said:


> In this case, it seems like the grandfather* though * he was shooting at a deer that was bedded down. Yes, *he should have verified his target,* but let's place some responsibility on an 18-year old man who covered his blaze with deer-colored material... seriously not too bright.
> 
> Tragic, avoidable... but also understandable if we're being reasonable.
> 
> R


Two things you said are of importance and I made them dark.

He took a *think shot * and did not know what he was was shooting at.

People don't shot at gray, brown, white, or any other color.

There was no deer and the man saw no deer because there was no deer there.

The grandfather did not care enought to make sure or he would have known it was a person.

Don't blame it on the Grandson no mater what he was wearing or what color he was wearing because hunters who use common sense don't just think they know what they are aiming at, and they make sure first before they shot.

This man did NOT check to make sure, and he killed his own Grandson because he did not know, and did not care what he was shooting at, and it could be you the next time.

Because there are many others in the woods just like him whom *DO NOT CARE ! ! !*

bumpus
.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

bumpus said:


> Two things you said are of importance and I made them dark.
> 
> He took a *think shot * and did not know what he was was shooting at.
> 
> ...


I truly hope, Bumpus, that none of that family will ever read your words.

You are judgemental and needlessly so. I've doubted your intelligence many times but today you have verified my original thoughts about you.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

Ardie/WI said:


> I truly hope, Bumpus, that none of that family will ever read your words.
> 
> You are judgemental and needlessly so. I've doubted your intelligence many times but today you have verified my original thoughts about you.


Well I have not said anything others have not already said.

Yes I am judgemental and don't try to blame others of what this man did like some have already.

God does help me to not blame others for what someone else does and also helps me to not make excuses for someone who is wrong in the things they do.

And many times you have shared you opinions about me that you don't like and more than once. But that is nothing new and now you are do it again.

I will say we don't agree on a lot of things.

I am also talking about a problem that is very big today and getting worse and that I do have knowledge of, and I am not talking about any certain person.

Hopefully someone else will read this thread, and learn from this mans neglect which others will have to live with, including himself ! ! !

bumpus
.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't think there is anything that people on here can say that will make the man feel any worse than he already is.
Just imagine how you would feel if you were in his shoes.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

comfortablynumb said:


> what part of confirm your shot before you pull the trigger dont you get?
> In a scope, with a normal eye, you either take a few seconds to confirm the target or you dont shoot.
> with open Iron sights, if you are that far off you cant identify head, ears, antlers and tail, you dont shot.
> 
> ...


Thank you comfortablynumb. I thought I was all alone here. I do have feelings for the family. As I said, if I thought for a second that the family would read anything I said, I would have kept my mouth shut. I know it was a loss in the family. But 2 and 2 still don't add up to 4 on this one. What still gets me is grandpa didn't know he had a brown blanket. It just doesn't make any sense. 
Like I said. Maybe I have watched toooooo many CSI shows. 
Someone down the list said they were a grand father at 35 years old. If you don't know as comfortablynumb put it, how to confirm your shot before you pull the trigger, what the hell are you doing teaching an 18 year old how to hunt for. You may as well go out there with an AK-47 with a 40 round mag and hold the trigger, spray the trees, and hope you hit a deer and not a person. 
When I was maybe 13 years old I pulled down on a huge buck. I had it dead to right. Maybe 80 to 100 yards away with a 30.30 Winchester. I stopped because there was a house a couple of hundred yards passed it. I knew that much when I was a kid hunting. The only time I ever screwed up was when I was hunting with a double barreled shoot gun, took a shot at a deer, which I missed, held the gun straight and pulled the other trigger. Not thinking because I had my BIL's gun which had two triggers that I wasn't use to. 
You don't shoot at a deer and not know it's a deer and " DO KNOW WHERE IT'S VITALS ARE AND KNOW YOU CAN HIT THEM"
AT LEAST A GOOD HUNTER DOESN'T. 
I went out about 2 hours ago and saw 4 or maybe 5 deer in the field behind the house. I can only use a cross bow and they wouldn't allow me to get close enough that I knew I would have a good clean kill. Maybe 10 yards. 15 yards closer and I would have taken the shot. I expect more than likely had I shot, I would have killed him, but I want more than an expectation when I pull a trigger. I want to know for a fact that that animal is coming down right then and not running off somewhere to die and when you do find it, it is because buzzards are flying around in circles. 
Again. Like comfortablynumb said, what part of this don't you understand. :shrug: I think she can tell you as well as I can. 
You don't accidently kill your grandson under a brown blanket laying on the ground covered up with a brown blanket. I have heard of dumb things happening but that has got to take the cake. 
IMHO and I did say IMHO

Dennis.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

When we first moved here opening day of Firearms Deer Season I was setting in a Stand.I see Brown and White coming through the brush.In my mind I was looking at a Deer but I didn't bring my Rifle up.It got closer and I seen it was the neighbors kid with a White Milk Jug,wearing a Brown Jacket,going to the spring to get water.

I told the kid that his DF needed to get him some Hunters Orange.Well the old man tried to say I was on his property,well the spring is 500 yards from his property.Then he went on to say they should do away with Deer hunting.Either way he was trying to say it was all my fault.

Thyen one other time I was Deer hunting with my DW,had a very Big Buck 5 yards the other side of her.Couldn't get a shot.I was joking with her I sure would hate to shoot her to get to that Deer.Why didn't she shoot? She had just unloaded her Gun to go back to the House.

Accidents happen and they happen so fast.

big rockpile


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

I spoke to a person who witnessed this tragic accident.

An accident is just that....An Accident! 

Please pray for the Rucks family.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Ardie/WI said:


> As usual, you are the diplomat of the forums....NOT!
> 
> This accident happened not far from us!
> 
> ...



Thanks i didn't think anyone else knew he had covered himself in a brown blanket. it didn't make the initial story , it came out the next day.

he is also likely done with hunting , i had a neighbor who ran over a 3 year old boy who ran out between 2 parked cars when he was on his way home from work *it ate at him for years * he was 16 or 17 when it happened he slammed the breaks but just could not stop fast enough. 

also i know that many truck drivers hang it up when they have hit someone , and police that even after a "good shoot" go into another line of work.


----------

